# African electric yellow Cichlids



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

I know that cichlids are known to be aggressive, but I wanted to add some to my 20 gallon tank where I have 2 Dwarf Gouramis. Would the Cichlids attack them?


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I had my Yellow Labs with blue rams, gourami's, and barbs with no problems, however it was my experience and not a rule to the species, most will say no, I believe you try it and just keep an open eye. My wife has barbs(green tiger, tiger, gold, cherry), convicts, dempsey's, and a juvi flowerhorn all together and its suprisingly peaceful. hope this helps some.


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

this helps quite a bit.
thanks so much!


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

i'd have to agree with dirtydutch4x, but I would reccomend getting the labs as small as possible.... in my experience, young fish's aggression is detirmined partly by their species and by their ecosystem. I had a batch of wild type baby mollies (same mom & age), some of which i kept with baby africans. the babies with the africans became the world's meanest mollies!!! good luck with your experiment!


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

pretty much all of my fish are bought as small as possible and i try to grow them out with variety of fish, more than a year in and the only problems ive faced are my JD's going at each other, all the different types leave each other alone.


----------



## throttle out (Jul 28, 2009)

Peakocs Are Very Mild U Will Have No Probs With That


----------



## calvin17 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have yellow labs in my african cichlid tank, and they are the ONLY ones that dont fight, and they are rather docile for cichlids, so i think it should be fine. But every fish has its own personalty ay....


----------

